
The History of New York's 'Hotel for Autos' - samclemens
http://www.citylab.com/design/2015/09/the-marvellous-history-of-new-yorks-hotel-for-autos/405832/
======
Animats
That's the history of automated parking - too many one-off systems. There are
lots of different systems, but nobody has hundreds of installations with
standard parts.

